# Is my HD-DVR10 dead?



## Goodwood (Oct 20, 2006)

First post here, great site, and very informative! Just came down to my (new to me) seasonal home in FL, and got the newest 5 LNB dish installed yesterday. The HD programming has been very spotty quality-wise, but mostly unwatchable. Regular channels have been fine. Could be a separate alignment issue? It actually came in fine for a while at 4 this morning. 

So, in the process of deleting all my old, (last yrs no longer valid), season passes, I notice the Tivo started running as slow as molasses. I'm talking about several minutes to execute the simplest remote command. I call D* tech support, and after trying a couple simple things (reboot, etc, she tells me my unit might be toast. The only thing left to try is a total format. So, ok, I give it the command to "Erase All Data". She tells me it's going to take 3-4 hrs to complete. 5 hrs later, the same screen is still up, but now, the 3 sec on/off blinking recording is out. I call back, she tells me to reboot the unit. After I do that, the red recording light start blinking again, and the same Erase all data screen is still up. It's now been 1 1/2 hrs since I started over again, assuming it froze up on the 1st try. What are your opinions on this unit? Is it toast, or might it still fix itself? What screen would I see next if it is working properly? 
btw, I have a brand new HD20-700 sitting here in the box, bought online from BB, and picked up locally in-store, but am afraid to install it atm.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It can actually take several hours for those "Erase All Data" and "Clear and Delete Everything" process to complete. Be patient. Let it run overnight. If it's still hung up in the morning, then you can conclude it's toast. 

Depending on how bad you want an HR10-250, though, you can simply replace/upgrade the hard drive and get it working again. I can provide more details if you want to go that route.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> It can actually take several hours for those "Erase All Data" and "Clear and Delete Everything" process to complete. Be patient. Let it run overnight. If it's still hung up in the morning, then you can conclude it's toast.
> 
> Depending on how bad you want an HR10-250, though, you can simply replace/upgrade the hard drive and get it working again. I can provide more details if you want to go that route.


i concur captain or call for a replacement

P.S litzdog You have D* Service with the way you reply to questions here do you watch it at all???


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

naijai said:


> ....
> P.S litzdog You have D* Service with the way you reply to questions here do you watch it at all???


All that time I save by skipping commericials :lol:


----------



## Goodwood (Oct 20, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> All that time I save by skipping commericials :lol:


As of 4:30 EST today, I've gone beyond the Erase All Data screen, and am now in a Blue screen with the red record light still blinking. It's been about 12 hrss now. What should I expect to happen next, if anything? TIA!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Goodwood said:


> As of 4:30 EST today, I've gone beyond the Erase All Data screen, and am now in a Blue screen with the red record light still blinking. It's been about 12 hrss now. What should I expect to happen next, if anything? TIA!


I think you can safely conclude that the hard drive is toast. Check out these resources for pre-imaged replacement/upgrade drives and instructions if you want to image your own drive ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/instantcake/

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## Goodwood (Oct 20, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I think you can safely conclude that the hard drive is toast. Check out these resources for pre-imaged replacement/upgrade drives and instructions if you want to image your own drive ....
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25
> 
> ...


Thanks for those links, but when I called D*, they offered to replace it. What I neglected to ask if it was a free replacement, is it? The unit's about a yr old, a little less. If it's not a free replacement, then I need to cancel it!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Goodwood said:


> Thanks for those links, but when I called D*, they offered to replace it. What I neglected to ask if it was a free replacement, is it? The unit's about a yr old, a little less. If it's not a free replacement, then I need to cancel it!


It might be a free replacement. But the replacement might be a new HR20 HD DVR, not an HR10-250. Better doublecheck.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

If it's leased, it will probably be a free replacement. If it's owned, it may more depend on if you are under the $5.99 a month Protection Plan. In that case, it would also most likely be free.

In any case, covered or not, the CSR should have made it clear what the costs would be. Even if the replacement is free, it is common that they do charge $19.95 shipping anyway. The only way to know for sure is to call.

It's also very likely that the replacement would be a leased unit (I'm a little iffy on that if you own the unit and are covered by the Protection Plan, though).

And as litzdog911 said, there's no gurantee that the replacement will be an HR10-250. If it is it will most surely be a refurb. Or it could be the HR20.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> If it's leased, it will probably be a free replacement. If it's owned, it may more depend on if you are under the $5.99 a month Protection Plan. In that case, it would also most likely be free.
> 
> In any case, covered or not, the CSR should have made it clear what the costs would be. Even if the replacement is free, it is common that they do charge $19.95 shipping anyway. The only way to know for sure is to call.
> 
> ...


I recently had to replace a unit that was well over a year old. The replacement unit was refurbished and the HDMI port didn't work so they sent me another. Then I rebooted the first replacement and the HDMI port worked! I returned the bad unit
and the second replacement. There was no charge and as far as I can tell it is still listed as owned, although I am not sure why that matters.


----------

